# D&C following C-Section



## TTcpc (Feb 22, 2010)

A patient had a repeat C-section and later developed post partum hemorrhage due to atonic uterus requiring a D&C.  When coding the dx for the C-Section would you consider the hemorrhage a post partum complication since it occurred a little over 3 hours after the C-section case was over and would you use the modifier 78 to get both procedures considered?  The C-Section was 0715-0917 and the D&C took place from 1249-1330. 


Thank you!


----------



## jreavis (Feb 23, 2010)

Why wouldn't you bill the higher base procedure and all of the time (both procedures).  Rarely will you ever get paid for both procedures even with a modifier due to one anesthesia procedure per day.  Use both dx.


----------



## lovetocode (Feb 23, 2010)

You can bill anesthesia for the C-section and the D&C.  The diagnosis for the D&C would be the postpartum complication.  I am unsure about modifier 78.  We do not usually add it to the charge, however, after reading the definition of this modifier, I would agree that it applies to this situation.


----------

